#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Stressbewältigung bzw. vorbeugung im Urlaub!? >

## Tini25

Kann man Stress im Rahmen eines Urlaubes bewältigen bzw. aktiv vorbeugen?Wenn ja, wie müsste dieser Urlaub gestaltet sein?Im Rahmen meiner Masterarbeit möchte ich dies erforschen und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie an meiner online-Befragung teilnehmen und mich somit unterstützen würden.https://www.soscisurvey.de/masterarbeitKOrbanzMit freundlichen GrüßenKristin Orbanz

----------


## Riechard

interessantes Thema, mache ich gerne mit: in der BrandEins letzte woche war ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema Urlaub in der hinsicht  :Smiley:

----------


## carlaMi

Ist zwar schon ein wenig her, aber Stressbewältigung sollte und muß im Urlaub funktionieren. Wenn ich hier nicht abschalten kann, und neue Kraft schöpfen, wann dann. Interessante Ansichten dazu, gibt es unter: induality.com
Man meint gar nicht wieviele Leute dieses Thema unterschätzen. Und vom Stress zum Burnout ist es nicht sehr weit

----------


## boki

Ein interessantes Thema, wenn ich im Urlaub bin dann verwende ich kein Handy während dieser Zeit.

----------


## aminzzz

Servus,  
Stress kann man mit "einfachen" mitteln bekämpfen.
 Wie CarlaMi bereits erwähnte, ist es nichts neues, dass Stress sich zum  Burnout entwickelt. Ein Urlaub dient der Erholung. Geschäftshandy,  Laptop oder Tablett sollten kein platz in der Reisetasche finden. 
Ich hab mal gehört, dass Stress mittels Hypnose 
 Hypnose vermindert werden kann. In einigen Online Foren haben  Patienten davon berichtet wie erfolgreich es sei.

----------

